# Crow hunting



## Spartans8989

I got a foxpro spitfire electric call this year for yotes and I downloaded a couple extra crow calls to give it a try for the first time. Looking for some tips though. Whats the best type of terrain to look for when setting up? Do you need decoys or just put the call out and turn it on? What shot to use in shotgun? Im planning on making a trip up north to give yote hunting in the monring and at night, but thinking about trying crows during the day. Thanks for any info.


----------



## mfs686

Spartans8989 said:


> I got a foxpro spitfire electric call this year for yotes and I downloaded a couple extra crow calls to give it a try for the first time. Looking for some tips though. Whats the best type of terrain to look for when setting up? Do you need decoys or just put the call out and turn it on? What shot to use in shotgun? Im planning on making a trip up north to give yote hunting in the monring and at night, but thinking about trying crows during the day. Thanks for any info.


I hunt where the crows are and use the available cover. Don't go into the deep woods or use tall trees for cover. As a rule they won't fly below tree top level and come into range. I use a couple of decoys, one on the ground near the caller and another up in a bush or small tree if I can. You don't always need them though. As far as shotgun shells, whatever you have. I prefer 7 1/2 or 8 shot out of my 20 gauge but I let the crows get within 30 yards before I shoot. 

Check out my blog at the address in my signature. I posted an article about crow hunting last week.


----------

